# How To Train Your Dragon



## mjc (Mar 28, 2010)

Good movie...GREAT score

John Powell is definitely one of the finest composers in the business. I'm surprised he doesn't get mentioned more often around here...

CHECK IT OUT! :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 29, 2010)

Thought it was an absolutely terrific film - best non-Pixar CG ever (and it beats all but the very best of them, which coming from me is almost heresy). Score was fantastic, sound was fantastic, visuals, editing, directing, casting, script all fantastic. Fan-bloody-tastic.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 29, 2010)

I admire Power because he's quite versatile going from CG family films to action packed borne-type films.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed, Nathan, although to be honest I never could get into his action scores. Don't know why, they're quite adept, I just don't seem to be able to like them.


----------



## PasiP (Mar 30, 2010)

The Bourne Trilogy soundtracks are one of my favourites. I love how he mixed the orchestral and electronic music worlds together.

Gotta listen to the 'How To Train Your Dragon' soundtrack on Spotify.


----------



## mjc (Mar 31, 2010)

Woah! 

The more I listen to this score the more it's blowing my mind! 

The thematic material and orchestration is just fantastic :D 

With all this talk about the decline of musical 'craft' and what not, I don't know what everyone's on about! >8o 

Keep an eye on Mr Powell, he's a winner  

Apologies if this seems over the top...maybe it's just really hitting home with me and I'm going into sensory overload hehe

WOOHOO!!


----------



## Ed (Apr 10, 2010)

havent seen the film yet but i take it the trailer doesn't do a great job.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 10, 2010)

Ed @ Sat Apr 10 said:


> havent seen the film yet but i take it the trailer doesn't do a great job.



Yeah, the trailer doesn't do it justice. It looks awesome in 3D(This is the first film where I liked the 3D). The flying sequences rock. This is a film that deserves it's own theme park ride.

They want to make a sequel but Katzenberg is just waiting for this film to hit a certain amount before they go ahead with another one.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 11, 2010)

Ed @ Sat Apr 10 said:


> havent seen the film yet but i take it the trailer doesn't do a great job.



Totally. Wrote it off after the trailer, but the reviews made me think I'd give it a go with the kids - so glad I dad, it's stunning.


----------



## Danny_Owen (Apr 11, 2010)

If there was ever an occasion where someone managed to successfully integrate the chops of Williams with the power and effects of Zimmer, surely it was this score? Pure genius. Definitely one to watch. I saw Robots last week on TV, the score was equally impressive and very creative in places.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 11, 2010)

John Powell does the orchestra/synth/sample library hybrid action score as well or better than anyone else in the business IMHO.

Naturally, he is a Logic guy


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 11, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Sun Apr 11 said:


> John Powell does the orchestra/synth/sample library hybrid action score as well or better than anyone else in the business IMHO.
> 
> Naturally, he is a Logic guy



Yeah. Because that really matters. :twisted:


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 11, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat Apr 10 said:


> Saw it late last night and it was awesome. Best film and score of the year so far. Kicks the crap out of Up.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who believes this. UP is a good film no doubt but I think it's got a pedestrian score (the only reason is won so many accolades was for the 4 minute montage to be honest) that is functional but not necessarily memorable. I prefer Giacchino's Ratatouille (and Brad Bird is a far better director than Pete Docter).

Haven't seen HTTYD yet but I bought the score the day it came out as I am a big Powell fan and buy most of his stuff whether I've seen the film or not.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 19, 2010)

I took my kids to see it this past weekend, and was VERY impressed. It's a great movie, and Powell's score is a real tour de force. I've been listening to the OST for the past few days. It's truly inspiring stuff.


----------

